

OAuth of Fealty - Resignation beyond sorrow on the Facebook Platform and beyond - kmfrk
http://www.bogost.com/blog/oauth_of_fealty.shtml

======
w0rd-driven
"Facebook is like a kindergarten run by child molesters." Particularly apt
statement.

